# Coloring on dog's belly.



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hello,

Here lately we have been noticing that the belly of our dog has turned black. It's not all black, but the right side of her belly mostly has it. Does anyone know what it is? We seen something online about the belly turning black, but it doesn't itch her.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

A question for your vet. Could be just about anything. Please call your vet.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Zoey's tummy turned, not black, but darker after she got spay.. and it was only in the area that they had shaved, the rest of it remained the same.. So I am assuming, with her at least, that it has something to do with the skin seeing more sun. Maybe your dog lays on the same side all the time when she goes out? I'd ask your vet though if you are concerned about it.


----------



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 30, 2009)

added a pic


----------



## RubyLove (May 4, 2009)

Ruby's has got darker just as she is getting older. It was pink at 9 weeks when I got her and it is dark pink/black now at 6 months


----------



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 30, 2009)

Well ours is about 8 or 9 years old, maybe 10.


----------



## RubyLove (May 4, 2009)

Then I think you should call or go to a vet


----------



## azedra7389 (Dec 18, 2012)

mcdanielnc89 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here lately we have been noticing that the belly of our dog has turned black. It's not all black, but the right side of her belly mostly has it. Does anyone know what it is? We seen something online about the belly turning black, but it doesn't itch her.



I really hope you can help me with my question even though you posted two years ago! the same thing has happened to my small yorkshire terrier and i have know idea what to do. i just came to the us from europe and i currently cant afford a vet! her belly has tunred black and it looks like its just her normal skin...not that its a rash or anything..i dont know what it is! did you get any results from your vet?? thankyou!!!


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

azedra7389 said:


> I really hope you can help me with my question even though you posted two years ago! the same thing has happened to my small yorkshire terrier and i have know idea what to do. i just came to the us from europe and i currently cant afford a vet! her belly has tunred black and it looks like its just her normal skin...not that its a rash or anything..i dont know what it is! did you get any results from your vet?? thankyou!!!


This may seem like a stupid question but... Are you ABSOLUTELY sure it's not just dirty?

I thought the hair along my dog's back was turning black and was concerned. Until I realized he had been rolling on newspaper and the ink had stained him. Took forever to come off.


----------



## azedra7389 (Dec 18, 2012)

beretw said:


> This may seem like a stupid question but... Are you ABSOLUTELY sure it's not just dirty?
> 
> I thought the hair along my dog's back was turning black and was concerned. Until I realized he had been rolling on newspaper and the ink had stained him. Took forever to come off.


Thanks for your reply! No im positive it isnt dirt cause i even tried scrubbing her belly with a wet towl...it looks just like the picture in the firmt comment on this page...it look like its a part of her skin,like it has changed color....


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

Does the hair seem to be falling out? How does the skin feel to the touch? Does it seem to bother her?

It could be the sign of a thyroid problem or bacterial infection.

Will you be able to afford a vet trip anytime soon?


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

My westie mix had a lot of black skin around her nipples when we got her. My vet said it happened to older dogs, which didn't sound right to me. I did some research, and found out that allergies can trigger yeast, which can cause this. We changed Maddie's kibble to a grain free, potato free, alfalfa free (she's also allergic to grass) kibble, and it has slowly, but steadily gotten MUCH better! We feed her Evo Herring and Salmon, but are going to try California Natural Salmon and Peas (cheaper and a little lower in protein) next.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

I am not really sure what causes this but I see it a lot and it has never seemed to be a problem. Especially in smaller dogs. Its a good question for the vet. if you can not afford one I am sure even just calling someone would have heard of it and be able to tell you what it is.


----------



## azedra7389 (Dec 18, 2012)

beretw said:


> Does the hair seem to be falling out? How does the skin feel to the touch? Does it seem to bother her?
> 
> It could be the sign of a thyroid problem or bacterial infection.
> 
> Will you be able to afford a vet trip anytime soon?


When you touch that part its just like any other part of her skin.it doesnt seem to be irritated or infected or anything like that.she doesnt sratch it and it doesnt seem to bother her....well,my mother is looking for a place where we can take her that will be free...hopefully we will find something.we are in boston right now...i just hope it isnt anything serious


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

You can't afford $40?


----------



## Desireeelwell (Apr 21, 2021)

azedra7389 said:


> I really hope you can help me with my question even though you posted two years ago! the same thing has happened to my small yorkshire terrier and i have know idea what to do. i just came to the us from europe and i currently cant afford a vet! her belly has tunred black and it looks like its just her normal skin...not that its a rash or anything..i dont know what it is! did you get any results from your vet?? thankyou!!!


Hi there,
I’ve been having the same problem with both my dogs tummies, 1 yorkie & other small terrier mix. It comes & goes, right now I just was noticing they seem to be darker than ever when just last week their tummies were both bright pink. I’m now convinced it’s their diet because I just recently started giving them a new jerky treat fr Costco, which I will stop today! But try changing your dogs food/treats for a few weeks & see if it doesn’t go away. Good luck!


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

This thread is 9 years old and pretty much all of the replies are from members who are no longer active on the forum.


----------

